

Ask HN: Looking for cheap VPS at US westcoast - q_no

Hello community,<p>I&#x27;m a developer from Germany and I&#x27;m looking for a reliable hosting service at the US west coast at a fair price.
I don&#x27;t need much CPU or RAM for my project, but at least 3 IPv4, 1GB RAM, &gt;100GB traffic and a short route to Akamai.
The price I have in mind should be below $20 &#x2F; month, rather 10-15USD.<p>I already found one hoster in Seattle offering a CentOS Linux container with 4 Xeon cores, 4GB RAM, 5 IPs at $12&#x2F;month but the route to Akamai has 8hops and takes 60ms.<p>The price perfomance ratio is awesome, but the network is too far away from the next Akamai edge servers for my use case. Can anyone recommend other hosters?
======
Xunxi
[https://www.ramnode.com/](https://www.ramnode.com/)

[https://www.digitalocean.com](https://www.digitalocean.com)

[https://www.vultr.com/](https://www.vultr.com/)

[https://www.linode.com/](https://www.linode.com/)

~~~
sjs382
And if you use DigitalOcean, I have a referral code:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=9fad2cc71fbc](https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=9fad2cc71fbc)

------
VT_Drew
I would check out DigitalOcean
[https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/](https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/)

~~~
q_no
Digital Ocean doesn't offer additional IPv4 adresses :(

